# WANTED: Livery/yard to rent, Worcestershire (near Allens hill).



## Girlracer (3 January 2014)

Due to me moving soon, and the journey to my yard then becoming too far I am on the look out for a new yard. DIY, for my two boys, grazing very important, daily at the very minimum. Prefer a school but if there's one local then not too bothered. Doesn't need to be fancy (but equally don't mind if it is). Will consider pretty much anything.

Also consider an entire yard to rent, as a friend would come in with me.


----------



## Justturnedfifty (4 January 2014)

Girlracer said:



			Due to me moving soon, and the journey to my yard then becoming too far I am on the look out for a new yard. DIY, for my two boys, grazing very important, daily at the very minimum. Prefer a school but if there's one local then not too bothered. Doesn't need to be fancy (but equally don't mind if it is). Will consider pretty much anything.

Also consider an entire yard to rent, as a friend would come in with me.
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, we have one DIY stable available at our yard - location Windmill Hill, nr Drakes Broughton. Fab internal barn Lodden style stabling, ménage, great grazing, good mix of people, professionally run. £150 PCM to include unlimited haylage and straw. As I say, unfortunately only 1 stable. Did notice an advert on preloved for a yard close to Allen's Hill. Sorry cannot be of more help.


----------



## Girlracer (13 January 2014)

Justturnedfifty said:



			Hi there, we have one DIY stable available at our yard - location Windmill Hill, nr Drakes Broughton. Fab internal barn Lodden style stabling, ménage, great grazing, good mix of people, professionally run. £150 PCM to include unlimited haylage and straw. As I say, unfortunately only 1 stable. Did notice an advert on preloved for a yard close to Allen's Hill. Sorry cannot be of more help.
		
Click to expand...

I think that would be a little far but thank you anyway. 

Still trying to find some where suitable if anyone knows of anything?


----------



## Justturnedfifty (13 January 2014)

Girlracer said:



			I think that would be a little far but thank you anyway. 

Still trying to find some where suitable if anyone knows of anything?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, surprised you think it's too far away. We are literally about 8 minutes by car away from Allens Hill! Don't know which side you will be working/living, but I live at Wyre Piddle, literally 3 minutes from Allens Hill and 11 to 12 minutes from the yard. Stable still free. Only know of full livery yards in immediate vicinity, sorry.


----------



## Girlracer (13 January 2014)

Justturnedfifty said:



			Hi, surprised you think it's too far away. We are literally about 8 minutes by car away from Allens Hill! Don't know which side you will be working/living, but I live at Wyre Piddle, literally 3 minutes from Allens Hill and 11 to 12 minutes from the yard. Stable still free. Only know of full livery yards in immediate vicinity, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I will be living and working at the same place in Evesham, I was really hoping for Evesham side of Allens Hill. Really about a 10-15 minute radius of where I will be living ideally, Drakes Broughton would be about 25 minutes I think. Not only that but I have two horses.  thank you though, for the reply.


----------



## Justturnedfifty (13 January 2014)

Girlracer said:



			I will be living and working at the same place in Evesham, I was really hoping for Evesham side of Allens Hill. Really about a 10-15 minute radius of where I will be living ideally, Drakes Broughton would be about 25 minutes I think. Not only that but I have two horses.  thank you though, for the reply.
		
Click to expand...

There is a new yard opened up in the Lenches, may be worth googling it, apparently very nice but not sure if they do DIY livery. Other than that, I can recommend Helen Spencer at Princes Farm, Aston Somerville (WR12 7JF) which is Evesham side of Broadway, or Murcot Farm Livery, official address Broadway WR12 7HS but very close to Wickenford (not far from Dogs Trust). Good luck!


----------



## Girlracer (14 January 2014)

Justturnedfifty said:



			There is a new yard opened up in the Lenches, may be worth googling it, apparently very nice but not sure if they do DIY livery. Other than that, I can recommend Helen Spencer at Princes Farm, Aston Somerville (WR12 7JF) which is Evesham side of Broadway, or Murcot Farm Livery, official address Broadway WR12 7HS but very close to Wickenford (not far from Dogs Trust). Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that, I went to a show at Murcot ages ago so know where that is, I will go and have a look. Thanks you again.


----------



## SirBrastias (15 January 2015)

Justturnedfifty said:



			Hi there, we have one DIY stable available at our yard - location Windmill Hill, nr Drakes Broughton. Fab internal barn Lodden style stabling, ménage, great grazing, good mix of people, professionally run. £150 PCM to include unlimited haylage and straw. As I say, unfortunately only 1 stable. Did notice an advert on preloved for a yard close to Allen's Hill. Sorry cannot be of more help.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you don't mind my hijacking have sent you a PM.


----------



## Justturnedfifty (15 January 2015)

Hope you have received my reply? Julia


----------



## SirBrastias (15 January 2015)

Hi Julia, I don't think I have.


----------



## Justturnedfifty (15 January 2015)

Yes we have 2 spaces just come available - suggest if you are interested act very quickly because if the word gets out that we have spaces they will be snapped up! YO planning on advertising end of the month. PM me with a contact number, I don't know how to PM you! Sorry techno idiot! J


----------



## Lauraloo888 (25 March 2015)

Hi do you still have space for 1 horse I live in pershore and I'm looking for local livery could you give me a price of so please x


----------



## Justturnedfifty (26 March 2015)

Hi, livery £150 PCM to include haylage and straw, all year turnout in same sexed herds. We have a menage (no flood lights) and space for trailer/lorry parking (no additional charge). Reasonable hacking. It is DIY but we all work together as a team. Summer months we poo pick. From April to October haylage and straw not included but you are able to keep pony out 24/7. Although DIY we do have high standards. Worming programme. Tidy yard. Tidy muck heap. There may be 1 space but you would need to speak to YO who lives adjacent to the yard itself. Suggest you pop up over the weekend and speak to Tim & Debbie Proctor Nicholls.


----------



## Lauraloo888 (26 March 2015)

Yes Tim and Debbie I know them do you have a contact number for them please  x


----------



## Justturnedfifty (26 March 2015)

Lauraloo888 said:



			Yes Tim and Debbie I know them do you have a contact number for them please  x
		
Click to expand...

Don't want to divulge on open site can you PM me please?


----------



## Lauraloo888 (26 March 2015)

This may sound thick but do u know how to pm on here as im new


----------



## Justturnedfifty (26 March 2015)

Lauraloo888 said:



			This may sound thick but do u know how to pm on here as im new
		
Click to expand...

No! Sorry equally poor techno idiot! Just turn up, if you know where the yard is, there is always loads of people around first thing over the weekend. Other option ring Allens Hill Competition Centre, you will find me there!


----------



## Lauraloo888 (26 March 2015)

its probably really easy lol my email is lauzhtid@Hotmail.co.uk if you can send me in an email with contact number that would be great and thanks very much for your help


----------



## Lauraloo888 (6 April 2015)

Lauraloo888 said:



			its probably really easy lol my email is lauzhtid@Hotmail.co.uk if you can send me in an email with contact number that would be great and thanks very much for your help
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering if any1 could help me a lady named Carloe who has a yard at defford has emailed me to say she has a space at her yard I have emailed her back but I don't think she has seen it would anyone possibly know who she is or her contact details as I'm very interested thanks X


----------

